

File Sharing with an iPad: Ugh - tshtf
http://www.macobserver.com/tmo/article/file_sharing_with_an_ipad_ugh/

======
mglukhovsky
Hopefully a version of Dropbox designed for the iPad will solve this problem,
and they're already working on it:
<http://forums.dropbox.com/topic.php?id=18663>

------
there
try printing, too. i opened an email on my ipad and looked around for a print
button before having a "duh" moment and realizing that there is no print
support.

there are some clunky 3rd party apps to print, but most require a utility
installed on your mac or pc to proxy the print requests, and since no other
app can access your email database, they all have to reimplement an email app
inside of them, in which you have to duplicate all of your email settings. ugh
indeed.

~~~
lurkinggrue
With Apple things are either easy or nearly impossible.

------
cubicle67
There may be significant changes to this is OS4.0

~~~
bcl
Or there may not. Apple likes control. iTunes gives them this and I don't
think that will change soon.

The way it _ought_ to work is the devices should be sharable via Bonjour, just
like any laptop or other smartphone, and you should be able to drag things
between them.

Note that due to multiple uses of the 'should' word the above is about as
likely to happen as me getting hit in the head by a lemon peel wrapped around
a gold brick.

------
doron
The reliance on the ever increasing bloat that is Itunes is one of the single
biggest drawbacks.

